
The Controversial First Role to Hire After Your A Round - ssclafani
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/10/28/the-controversial-first-role-to-hire-after-your-a-round/
======
joshu
Didn't do this at my first company. Did it for my second company.

I agree one million percent.

~~~
hollerith
Care to opine on what the salary should be?

------
hollerith
I am surprised this got only 6 upvotes.

